# Question on Valspar Anti Rust Armor



## speedracer25f (Jul 21, 2012)

I plan on using POR15 or Eastwood encapsulator underneath my car and on the frame, but I was wondering if anyone has used Valspar AntiRust Armor? At my cost it is super cheap and I thought about using it under the back seat, in the trunk, etc. I know you get what you pay for but how good is this stuff?


----------



## skurfan (Sep 19, 2012)

Rust oleum red oxide primer is excellent and then rust converter. I would not try to save a buck in this area. Do it right from the start and have no worries. I learned the hard way.


----------



## skurfan (Sep 19, 2012)

*Need a back glass for my '67*

Any ideas on the best source? I am striking out except for a place that says 10-30 days but wants my money now. Need a back window green tint.


----------

